# VSL #3 causing gas/D/cramps/bad smell - is this normal?



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

I have IBS-D and started taking VSL #3 two days ago. Last night I had terrible gas, woke up with severe cramps and have had very bad D which is foul smelling. I don’t usually get gas/cramps/foul smelling stools (D is my main problem).I was wondering whether this was a good or a bad sign? I had heard someone say that this may be due to the “bad” bacteria being killed off (and so is a transient problem). Has anyone had this before and is it worth persisting with this probiotic?


----------



## cooldude (Mar 6, 2011)

WHEN I TOOK 2 CAPS PER DAY...I EXPERIENCED SOME GAS AND LOOSE STOOLS IN THE BEGINNING ...NOW I AM VERY OKAY WITH MY CURRENT DOSAGE OF 1 CAP PER DAY ALONG WITH 1 CAP PER DAY OF COLOSTRUM POWDER...SINCE LAST 4 WEEKS MY bMS HaVE BEEN PERFECT.....no diarrhea,,,no constipation...no feeling of incomplete evacuation...i am pretty normal like before,,,,,i ate choclates and cream cookies but did not get D...just a little more gas may be....but pretty normal...its all over the internet that IBS-PI resolves after 3-4 years after infection....from 2010 i have been getting bad BMS...but since last 5 months i am healing and getting normal BMS most of the time....So i think i might be on the path of getting better and getting rid of this IBS for good...


----------

